# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم BB5 Easy best Dongle تحديثات :  Infinity-Box Nokia [BEST] v1.77 released

## gsm_bouali

*Infinité-Box Nokia [BEST] v1.77 released*   - USB flashing improved
-- MTKx: flashing stability and error handling improved
-- MTKx: damaged phones support (Boot problems) improved
-- MTKx: RPL backup during flashing (dead/alive phone) released
-- XG110: Flashing revised (COM)   - Service operations improved
-- MTKx: security backup operation improved
-- MTKx: RPL (Security) restore (.mtsec format RPL) released
-- MTKx: "Full Label" feature released: repair phones damaged by 3rd party tools, repair phones damaged by wrong flashing
-- XG110: fixed some ancient bugs with LBF reading
-- XG110: LBF reading for SPI phones (Nokia 105, Nokia 106) (COM , FBUS supported) released
-- XG110: flash reading for SPI phones (tick "105/106" checkbox) released   -- User Data operations improved
-- WP7x: SMS extraction improved
--  XG110: SPI phones support in "XG110 Forensic" mode released: allow   extract PhoneBook from dead and alive phones (seleted records also   supported)   - Navi Manager updated
-- Fixed "empty" file download bug
- Navi Database updated
-- Revised N9 firmwares and PR-regions
--- All latest Asha, WP8x, MTKx firmwares included
--- Nokia WP8x firmwares for : Lumia 1520 (Bandit) ATT version included 
-- xCntTool updated
-- Added XG110 tab
XG110 : Read Flash (COM/FBUS)
XG110 : Added FlashFile creation for SPI phones (Nokia 105 and Nokia 106)
Full Language List info
File checking and verification
VPL creation with language info   - Other
-- Fixed Manual FileSelect for some models
-- Stuff files updated
-- Ini updated and revised
-- Some bugs fixed   - Repair Files and rest
-- MTKx Repair files uploaded on support area
-- Nokia 105 firmwares uploaded to support area 
Special thanks to Mr. Dazexy for XG110 SPI loaders   *Official download link:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

بارك الله فيك اخي فيصل

----------


## امير الصمت

شكرا لك على الموضوع اخى الحبيب

----------


## briza

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------

